# عرض مرئي حول المضخات



## NAK (22 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

طلبت مني إدارة التدريب بالشركة الت اعمل بها أن أقدم دورة تدريبية للمهندسين الميكانيكيين الجدد, إستكمالاً لما بدأه الاخوان الأفاضل المهاجر و جاسر ها أنا أضع بين أيديكم الجزء الاول من الدورة فإن أنتفعتم به فسأضع باقي الأجزاء تباعاً إن شاء الله.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (22 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

والله رائع .. جدا جدا جدا 

وهو موضوع هام كذلك بالنسبة للطلبة الذين ما زالوا في طور الدراسة 

نرجوا منك يا أخي الكريم المتابعة 

في رفع الملفات التي تقوم بإعدادها للشركة التي تعمل بها 

جزيت خيرا 

وفقكم الله [/frame]​


----------



## weldit (22 أبريل 2006)

سلمت يمناك ويعطيك العافية
عرض جميل
ارجو ان تتحفنا بما لديك


----------



## أبـو عمـــر (22 أبريل 2006)

*جميل جدا*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عرض جميل ومفيد ... أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي NAK وأرجو أن تستمر في هذا العطاء وتكمل الأجزاء الأخرى .. فمهما كانت لدينا من معلومات عن المضخات فنحن نحتاج للمزيد خاصـــــــة في مجال الصيانة وتحليل الأعطال . 

كان لي موضوع سابق عن أنواع المضخات الهيدروليكية وقمت بشرح أنواعها وقد ذكرت أخي NAK بعضها في العرض الذي تفضلت أنت بكتابته ... وهذا هو الرابط 

المضخات الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Pumps 


أشكرك على إفادتنا ... وبانتظار المزيد من الإبداعات ..

أخوكم أبو عمــــر​


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا جزيلا والله الموضوع رائع


----------



## NAK (23 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الغخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله أن عرض المضخات قد نال إستحسان البعض الكريم منكم, على أمل أن تعم الفائدة إليكم جزءاً أخر من الدورة.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


----------



## Abdel-Naser (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز Nak شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الموضوع شيق جدا وطريقة العرض ممتازة ارجو ان تكمل الموضوع. 
وشكرا


----------



## NAK (23 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و هذا جزء أخر من دورة المضخات.

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (24 أبريل 2006)

بوركت وإلى الأمام يا بطل


----------



## marine_diesel (24 أبريل 2006)

المضخات من اهم المواضيع المهمة للمهندس الميكانيكى


----------



## NAK (25 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أقدم لكم جزءاً جديداً من دورة المضخات

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## Mechanical_D (25 أبريل 2006)

جهد رائع وجبار:32:  بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## تقوى الله (25 أبريل 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم NAK علي هذا العرض الرائع ، جعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ،ونحن بانتظار كل مزيد وجديد منك ان شاء الله .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2006)

بوركت والله يااخ Nak تسلم وتعيش الايادي .

البغدادي


----------



## aboelhassanafm (26 أبريل 2006)

مشكورا" اخى على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## العرندس (26 أبريل 2006)

[frame="11 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بوركت يابطل ... تابع .. وأجرك على الله [/frame]​


----------



## NAK (26 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اليكم جزءاً جديداً من العرض المرئي للمضخات 

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## المهندس ابن تيمية (27 أبريل 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتب الله أجرك
واصل


----------



## NAK (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا جزء جديد من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (29 أبريل 2006)

بوركت يا بطل


----------



## NAK (29 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا هو الجزء الأخير من العرض

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (29 أبريل 2006)

[frame="12 70"]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يجزاك خير 

بارك الله بك .. عروض جميلة 







[/frame]​


----------



## NAK (29 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

بعد إستكمال العرض المرئي أقدم لكم الفصول الالربعة الاولى من الدورة و سأكمل الباقي إن شاء الله

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## saphroot_84 (29 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جزاك الله خير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## NAK (30 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه فصول أخرى من الكتاب

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## NAK (30 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و هذا جزء أخر

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## NAK (30 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا هو الجزء الأخير

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## NAK (30 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الاخوات الكرام

هذا هو غلاف كتاب الدورة

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## العرندس (30 أبريل 2006)

بوركت يا بطل


----------



## العز (4 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن عبدالستار (6 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ميكانيكي (31 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## عباس عبدالمطلوب (31 مايو 2006)

الله بعطيك العافية ويسعدك ربي إنشاء الله


----------



## midonagi (1 يونيو 2006)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

الدورة شكلها حلوة قوى .. انا لسه ما شفتهاش بس تسلم ايدك على الجهد الرائع ده ونتمنى منك المزيييييييييييييييييييد .. اخوك المهندس الصغير eng_mido85


----------



## midonagi (1 يونيو 2006)

*واقع فى مشكله*

اخوكم يا جماعه واقع فى مشكله .. عندى ملفات امتدادها pps ومش عارف افتحها او اشغلها بأى برنامج .. ممكن تقولولى على برنامج يشغل الملفات دى وبسرعه


----------



## ORYX_GTL (1 يونيو 2006)

:14: بارك الله فيك اخوي


----------



## fdm_81 (10 يونيو 2006)

المضخات من اهم المواضيع المهمة للمهندس الميكانيكى ........,ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (10 يونيو 2006)

شكرا للأخ nak على طرح موضوع المضخات و أرجو التكملة
وشكراً


----------



## مهندسة يمنى (13 يونيو 2006)

جزاك ربى والله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس الغفلة (13 يونيو 2006)

يعطيك الف الف الف الف والفين و سته العافيه


----------



## المهندس2929 (14 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا لكم والف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع والله الموفق:13::13:


----------



## المهندس مهند (14 يونيو 2006)

[GLINT]موضوع عظيم حقيقة ومعلومات غزيرة استفدت منها تماماً

لك الشكر والتقدير اخي Nak علي المجهود وفي انتظار المزيد[/GLINT]


----------



## الدولي (14 يونيو 2006)

رائع انت واخوانك فيما تقدمونه من عمل تثقيفي يهم الجميع حتى من هم ليسوا في تخصصكم قد يكونوا مشرفي صيانة او مطلعين وهواة
شكرا اللهم اجعل كل عمل تقدمونه ونقدمه خالصا لوجه الله


----------



## BRAKEHEART_80 (16 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]اخ nak انت مهندس جبار بجد وشكرا على هذا المجهود يا رب يبارك فيك ويدخلك جناتة الواسعة ويا رب دائما تكون بصحة جيدة ومهما اعبر لك لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن شكرى لك على العموم نتنظر منك كل جديد فى هذا الموقع الممتاز انت مهندس بمعنى كلة مهندس [/FRAME]


----------



## azzo (16 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا لك اخ nak على اهتمامك وان شاء الله يضاف الى ميزان حسناتك
معتز رجب / شركة الاسمنت الليبية / بنغازي


----------



## اياد الكوز (16 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك وفي كل من ينفع الناس بعلمة


----------



## جاسر (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة شيء يثلج الصدر, شرح جميل وقوي 

هكذا يكون العطاء 

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك وفتح عليك يارب

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## NAK (17 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله عني خيراً, و أسأل الله لي و لكم أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ينفعنا بما علمنا

و الله ولي التوفيق و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ابو علي2 (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عمل في غاية الدقة والروعة ويشكر عليه والى الامام وجزاكم الله كل خير في الدنيا والاخرة 
تحياتي واشواقي لمزيد من التقدم لكم والى جميع المشاركين وشكراً


----------



## أبوزيد (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس nak انت مهندس متميز بجد 
شكرا على هذا المجهود الكبير
يا رب يبارك فيك ويدخلك جناتة الواسعة ويا رب دائما تكون بصحة جيدة 
ومهما اعبر لك لا اجد كلمات تعبر عن شكري لك 
على العموم نتنظر منك كل جديد فى هذا الموقع الممتاز انت مهندس بمعنى كلة مهندس 

وفقك الله للمزيد من الإفادة وفعل الخير


----------



## femto_egy (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع واتمنى ان تكمل هذه الخطوة وتفيدنا بباقى الموضوع.
مع وافر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## M.R.G (20 يونيو 2006)

:13: nak you are a great Engneers
thank you so much


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا عنا ووفقك لما تريد


----------



## femto_egy (20 يونيو 2006)

اكمالا ومشاركة لمجهودات الزملاء يسعدنى ان أرسل اليكم هذا الموقع.
وسوف تسعدون جدا به ان شاء الله.
فهو يوضح animation لأنواع كثيرة من المضخات.
http://www.animatedsoftware.com./elearning/All%20About%20Pumps/glossary/aap_glossary.html


----------



## soh2078 (20 يونيو 2006)

أسأل الله الحكيم أن يعطيك من الخير الكثير 

و لك مني الف شكر وتقدير و أحترام


----------



## حسن72 (21 يونيو 2006)

أخى Nak بارك الله فيك لما قدمتة فى هذا العرض الشيق.


----------



## eyadamk (23 يونيو 2006)

الأخ Nak جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس2000 (23 يونيو 2006)

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
 شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً


----------



## خالد ذكى (26 يونيو 2006)

اعظم صفحه في المنتدي عامله زى مهارات رونالدينهو ماشاء الله عليكم يا مهندسين


----------



## **قطـــــر** (27 يونيو 2006)

شكرا عي الموضوع الشيق يامهندسنا


----------



## eng_jaguar (28 يونيو 2006)

مجهود ملحوظ من الاعضاء والمشرفين


----------



## عبد الله بدير (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الباحثة الصغيرة (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم،
*
*
جزاك الله خير الجزاء، جهد مُبارك إن شاء الله.

من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله

فـ شكراً جزيلاً، و بارك الله بك.​


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على هذا المجهود المتميز والرائع ونحن بانتظار مزيدك من العروض الرائعة


----------



## م. لطفى (2 أغسطس 2006)

*سلمت يداك*

الله ينور عليك يا أخى 
هذه ملفات ممتازة ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## belall (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى Nak


----------



## ahmedsami (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شعلاوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
يعطيك العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه


----------



## mohamed_hassan (3 أغسطس 2006)

انا مشعارف اقول ايه انما احب اشكرك الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الغير عادي شكرا شكرا شكرا
ارفع القبعه وانحني احتراما لهذا 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed morshidy (3 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عمل جيد والله.... بارك الله فيك . وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف كمال (4 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك العافية وشقة ناصية


----------



## أبوحبيبة (4 أغسطس 2006)

عرض الطلمبات جيد جدا 
جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## المهندس ابو براق (4 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين اخواننا من المهندسين على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي قدمتموها لنا


----------



## عماد قاسم (4 أغسطس 2006)

ششششششكرا اخواننا المهندسين


جيد جيدا يا مغاوير الهندسة الميكانيكية وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات التي كنا نفتقر لها


----------



## عامر البياتي (4 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبوركت يااخNak


----------



## yahya_mohmmad (4 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخواني عند مشكله مع المضخات
فأرجو ان اجد الطريق للمساعده
مشكلتي وهي انني مزارع ويوجد لدي اربع مضخات لضخ المياه من أعماق الابار
ومع ارتفاع اسعار الذيزل وبعد المياه الجوفيه فإن هذا يتسبب بالخساره الفادحه للمزارعين
فهل توجد طرق لضخ المياه غير هذه الطريقه القديمه


----------



## mokhtar (5 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## zuhir sabah (6 أغسطس 2006)

وفقكم الله وزادكم علما ونحن بانتظار المزيد والى الامام .......... انشاء الله :15:


----------



## mokhtar (7 أغسطس 2006)

شكرآ جزيلا


----------



## tapela (9 أغسطس 2006)

*thakes*

thankes my dear:77:


----------



## ويلو 2006 (12 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك يأخي الكريم


----------



## فتى الجبل (12 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخوي انا دايما كنت افكر شلون الماي يروح بهالقوه ؟؟؟


الحين عرفت السبب مشكور ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## gearbox (30 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mokhtar (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سعد الكناني (2 أغسطس 2007)

مزيدا مزيدا بارك الله فيكم:61: :73:


----------



## kmuhsen (2 أغسطس 2007)

thank u all


----------



## ميدوأحمد (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم NAK علي هذا العرض الرائع ، جعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ،ونحن بانتظار كل مزيد وجديد منك ان شاء الله .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،






أعوذ بالله أن أكون جسراً تعبرون به إلى الجنه ويسقط هو فى النار.
ثم أعوذ بالله من أن أذكركم به وأنساه .​


----------



## silisee_mech (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## مورتي (28 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much for you appreciated efforts


----------



## مقاول مبتدىء (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا عى المجهود


----------



## dalal_pc (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا عالبرنامج


----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

بوركت اخي الفاضل


----------



## سالم اسماعيل (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ياعزيزي Nak واللة يوفقك للمزيد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (5 أكتوبر 2007)

عطاء رائع حقاً 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## bandrj (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك الف الف الف عافية


----------



## bandrj (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك الف الف الف عافية


----------



## حيدرالشويلي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*الله يوفقك*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عرض جميل ومفيد ... أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي NAK وأرجو أن تستمر في هذا العطاء وتكمل الأجزاء الأخرى .. فمهما كانت لدينا من معلومات عن المضخات فنحن نحتاج للمزيد خاصـــــــة في مجال الصيانة وتحليل الأعطال . 

كان لي موضوع سابق عن أنواع المضخات الهيدروليكية وقمت بشرح أنواعها وقد ذكرت أخي NAK بعضها في العرض الذي تفضلت أنت بكتابته ... وهذا هو الرابط 

المضخات الهيدروليكية Hydraulic Pumps


----------



## asomi (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ Nak جزاك الله خيرا انا مهندس صيانة المضخات بمصنع شركة سكر كنانة السودان ارجو ان نتبادل المعلومات حول المضخات حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## المهندس ميجا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## محمود222 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور :55: 


بارك الله فيك 

:14:


----------



## طالب الرحمه (9 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

shokraaaaaaaaaaaaaan maghod ra2a3 wa ma3lomat hayla gazak allah khyran ya akhy


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

thank youuuuu


----------



## نمر بن عيد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

أبصراحه موضوع ممتاز الله يعطيكم ألف عافيه على هذا الموضوع القوي وشكرا
kfupm


----------



## ABDO50090 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

thank you for this great effort 
continuous forward


----------



## ابو رائد (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك االله خير


----------



## المهندس الحكيم (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا" على هذا الموضوع القيم .......

نريد موضوع مفصل حول تصميم المضخات المركزية...........

المهندس الحكيم


----------



## احمد سمير توفيق (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
والف شكر


----------



## zakikifah (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بك وبجهودك القيمة


----------



## المهندس صديق خالد (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا الأخ Nak لمجهوداتك الرائعة والشيقة . في ميزان الحسنات إن شاء الله


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم إيدك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## M_2004r (5 نوفمبر 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## محمد عبد الناصر (6 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مفيد جدا .جزاك الله خيرا :75: :20:


----------



## superman1 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks for your effort


----------



## ahmedata (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (29 مايو 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## المهندس مضر (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك أمين


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (31 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي

عرض مبسط وواضح


----------



## علي الجنوبي (31 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخ nak الموضوع جداً ممتاز ...................بالتوفيق


----------



## bassemsidky (1 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك جناته


----------



## bassemsidky (1 يونيو 2008)

:56::56:جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك جناته


----------



## bassemsidky (1 يونيو 2008)

:56::56:جزاك الله كل خير واسكنك جناته


----------



## salahedden (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم على هذا المشروع الطيب


----------



## salahedden (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لو تفضلتم بكتاب باللغة العربية عن المضخات الهيدروليكية


----------



## KANAAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعد الكناني (28 مارس 2009)

ليس لدي سوى بارك الله فيك وعليك ولك


----------



## الاورفلي (28 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني الاعزاء اخوكم (ابو مؤمل ) من العراق الجريح


----------



## samer44za (28 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الحبيب وجعل ما تقدم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير الطائي (10 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

العراقيين يقولون عاشت ايدك 
عاشت ايدك ياخي على هذا الموضوع الشيق وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الجنة اخي...........................................................................


----------



## عراق الحضارات (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على هذه المواضيع الرائعه ونتمنى منك المزيد في المستقبل
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.......................بوركت:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الانجينيير (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ nak ايه الحلاوه دى ايه الى بيحصل ده ايه اللى انا شايفه ده
الله يبارك فيك وينور لياليك ويزيدك ويديك ويرفع معاليك واشوفك ملك المماليك


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع المميز الرائع


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــور على هـــــــــــــــــذا الموضوع القيم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد معمل (23 أبريل 2011)

والله يأخى الكريم يعجز لسانى عن تقديم كلمات شكر تناسب هذا المجهود الائع والمتميز جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــرا جزيلا على هــــــــــــــــــذه الملفات الرائــــــــــــــــعة 
وبــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله بجهــــــــــــــــــــــودك الطيبـــــــــــــــة


----------



## NAK (5 مارس 2013)

الأخوة الأفاضل الذين أطلعوا على الموضوع: 
بارك الله لكم, و جزاكم الله عني خيراً و نفع الله بكم


----------



## الفتي الليبي (6 مارس 2013)

.رائع .
جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (8 مارس 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود دة يا وحش


----------

